# Infantry fit?



## Ricemancdn (5 Feb 2013)

I'm just finishing up my BMQ and I was wondering what you guys thought about my PT level . I ran a 11.5 on my beep test, 35 push-ups (i max at 45 but psp was being picky)and 45 sit ups. Am I in good enough shape for infantry training. It's constantly going through my head. I tend to over think things. I'm 19 6'1 165 lbs and a smoker as well  

any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jwtg (5 Feb 2013)

Ricemancdn said:
			
		

> I'm just finishing up my BMQ and I was wondering what you guys thought about my PT level . I ran a 11.5 on my beep test, 35 push-ups (i max at 45 but psp was being picky)and 45 sit ups. Am I in good enough shape for infantry training. It's constantly going through my head. I tend to over think things. I'm 19 6'1 165 lbs and a smoker as well
> 
> any help is appreciated. Thanks.


PSP are always picky about pushups, and everyone thinks they can do more than they actually can (at least in terms of proper Expres pushups).

Nobody can possibly tell you, by looking at those sample numbers, whether or not you're in good enough shape for infantry training.  Many on this site would argue that the test results don't translate to operational/training effectiveness, all we can offer is vague impressions based on our own experience.

What's going to matter in your training and when you get to your unit is if you can keep up in PT, ruck marches, and other physical parts of exercises.

My own vague impression: work on your fitness.  It's not about being good enough or meeting minimums, it's about excelling and pushing yourself.


----------



## Shinobi (5 Feb 2013)

Strictly from a physical standpoint I'd say you're at a good place. People I completed BIQ with were definitely below your numbers and even though they struggled they did make it in the end. However, never settle for being mediocre and always work to improve yourself physically, especially in the infantry.


----------



## Ricemancdn (5 Feb 2013)

Shinobi said:
			
		

> Strictly from a physical standpoint I'd say you're at a good place. People I completed BIQ with were definitely below your numbers and even though they struggled they did make it in the end. However, never settle for being mediocre and always work to improve yourself physically, especially in the infantry.


 Thanks boss for the advice


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Feb 2013)

I'd say you were in a good place to undertake training. I was around your level before my training begun and I never had much issue with the purely physical aspects of the training (granted I was doing INF O, rather then NCM training - but they would be physically comparable).  What you can take from my experience was that it was not the person who could do the most pushups that made the best soldier. Fitness is somewhat of an enabler to all the other tasks you will be expected to do - being fit means you have the capacity to do them, but by no means makes you able to do so.  Lots of people who would score well on the Expres Test had a hard time enduring the heavy weight loads of a fully packed ruck and Full Fighting Order (I weighed about 165-170, and at points during my training weighed upwards of 240+ with full load).  

If you wanted to improve your ability to handle INF style tasks short of actually doing the training, consider adding long distance running and lower body workouts to your training.


----------



## Ricemancdn (6 Feb 2013)

The 13 km in basic was easy for me physically. Just a nuisance on my shoulders and I had a decent size blister on the back of my right heel. I'm flat footed but the insoles the MIR gave me have changed everything for the better.


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Feb 2013)

(Grins)  At the risk of it being taken as one-up manship - the 13k wasn't particularly hard on basic either. It was the 16k uphill after 10 days of little to no sleep when all your kit is water-logged and you've become the dude who is carrying your Pl's Extra C6 rounds that your fitness and willpower will really be tested. After 10 days of heavy physical exertion, and taking more then a few km with a heavy support weapon. I joked most of that first BFT on basic - you better believe I wasn't singing after my Phase 3 (Dismounted Infantry training).

The BFT you see on basic is when everything is ideal. As any person through infantry training will tell you, you will very rarely do infantry training under ideal circumstances. Though I can't comment personally, actual combat is likely even worse. Food for thought.  The feeling of accomplishment after you've finished however is well worth it. There is no way to make it "easy", but you can make it less brutal.


----------



## Chernoble (13 Feb 2013)

With those scores, you are good to go.  Fat people pass "battle school".


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Feb 2013)

Some "fat" people who play football run like the wind.............your point?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> With those scores, you are good to go.  Fat people pass "battle school".



You passed, right?   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2013)

His posts are just filled with his awesomeness.  Just skimming them, I _wish_ I could ovulate.   :nod:


----------



## Chernoble (14 Feb 2013)

It seems I have awoken the trolls.  Do not be insulted because fat people can pass the PT test.  It is the minimum standard.  I enjoy that your attempt to turn the content around to imply that I have a weight issue.  Very combat arms. Kudos!


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2013)

To the original poster,

1. Ignore Chernoble, he only did ten years in the infantry, went air force. I will give you perspective from someone who spent 23 years so far Infantry and 5 years instructing Reg F DP1 infantry.

2. Your fitness levels seem alright, its the MENTAL state you must keep
-Be calm (do not panic or spin)
-Be aggressive (usefull aggression)
-NEVER quite (especially on PT, field or any gut check)
-Put everything you have into the important stuff (weapons and field craft)
-When your sorted, help your fire team partner, always
-When your fire team is sorted, help the team.


----------



## Scott (14 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> It seems I have awoken the trolls.  Do not be insulted because fat people can pass the PT test.  It is the minimum standard.  I enjoy that your attempt to turn the content around to imply that I have a weight issue.  Very combat arms. Kudos!



I've had enough of you. Learn to play nice or go into the system. We know you have a high opinion of yourself. That's fine. But not many have a high opinion of your posts. It's not because what you say has no merit - it's because you're a dink about it. Big difference.

Fair warning

Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2013)

Chernoble said:
			
		

> It seems I have awoken the trolls.  Do not be insulted because fat people can pass the PT test.  It is the minimum standard.  I enjoy that your attempt to turn the content around to imply that I have a weight issue.  Very combat arms. Kudos!



It was a friendly hint actually, but I guess too subtle.  You're not the only person who OTd out of an army uniform into the blue, either.  I didn't put a head wallet on until my 17th year.   :2c:

Yup, the EXPRES MPFS is low.  HOWEVER, if you thought a bit longer before hitting *post*, you'd of remembered the BFT/AFT/whatever it is/was called, was the PT fitness standard for units in the Cdn Army.  I've seen ppl who can run 11 on the 20MSR were turned into wounded cheesies with a ruck on after 10k.

My advice;  reign in the 'tude just a notch or two.   :2c:


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Feb 2013)

Your fitness is probably fine, and will get better with training.  Mental toughness is just as important.  Those of us that have been around have all seen some of the most "fit" persons in the world cry like babies when pressure is applied.

A cool head and a lot of heart goes a long way in getting things done, with or without a high level of physical fitness.


----------



## Ricemancdn (16 Feb 2013)

I appreciate all the replay guys! One more week and I'm done basic, here I come battle school


----------

